# Can Someone Please Tell Me What This Is On My P?



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what this is on my P's is only 2 of them is right above the eye on the top of the head, everything else is fine by the way before people ask the camera just sucks, yes his gills are fine they just look irritated in the pic, I just need to know what these large black blotches are. Is large dark black blotches. And before it comes the water quality is as it has been since I first brought them and never had an issue. Nothing new added, no new decor. No ammonia problems, nitrites and nitrates are perfect as usual. My water has always been a lil alkaline is 7.8PH is 7 5" caribe and 1 Red in a 180 gallon tank. Temp is 84, 2 heaters, 2 magnum 350 filters, no plants.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe heater burn... better pics may help anyway...


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Should I turn the heat down for the summer? Is in a well lighted area in front room of house. How can I fix this so none others get it? Should I move the heater? Isolate the heater somehow? or buy a different type of heater? Is a 250 watt glass submersible.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Remember i'm not "sure" it is a heater burn but my best "guess" from the pictures you posted (and considering heater burns are not unusual)... Get a "heater protector/guard" to avoid body burns...


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet, good advice its the only I have to go on right now, no one else has chimed in.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've seen that on my pygos before too... I have no idea what it is.
Doesn't seem to bother them in any way...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The caribe that I have posted in the past get this from time to time....Not sure what it is-But it comes and goes on the old caribe......Params are not on in tank(have no clue reading-but through the charts I would assume)-no heater in tank and also no lights are used.Other than that-nothing unusual with tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like ammonia burn or a possible fungus. Looks to be in an odd spot for a heater burn.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Looks like ammonia burn or a possible fungus. Looks to be in an odd spot for a heater burn.


Could very possibly be ammonia burn.......


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Zeushalives said:


> Sweet, good advice its the only I have to go on right now, no one else has chimed in.


The reason some of us have not "chimed" in is because the pictures are not that great. I dont want to give advice on something that I can not easily see. As Mr.H told you it would help if you posted better pics of what you P has if you want more of us to "chime" in.

I have seen burns on my P's in the past but is in one spot. Your P has it at a odd angle that leads me to believe that it might not be from the heater. Unless you guy got stuck in between the wall of the tank and the heater. where is the heater located?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

It is in an odd spot for heater burn although the pics aren't great so can't rule it out. I couldn't say what I think it is or what caused it without the better pics.

Post some better pics and then more people can chime in..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Traveller said:


> It is in an odd spot for heater burn although the pics are *not *great so can't rule it out. I couldn't say what I think it is or what caused it without the better pics.
> 
> Post some better pics and then more people can chime in..


Fixed it for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Traveller said:


>


Fixed yet again


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks like ammonia burn or a possible fungus. Looks to be in an odd spot for a heater burn.


Could very possibly be ammonia burn.......
[/quote]

Yeap there are some other possible causes... water check is highly recommended!


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Ammonia has never been an issue, and why on only 2 of them nearly in the same spot? I will photo the params so you know Im telling the truth. The heater sits off the back glass by about 1" between the suction cup and heater glass. I appreciate everyone racking to try and help me as well so I can help these fish. I know CLUSTER ONE said fungus, but how can it only be on 2 of them? And with good params? Im no expert im asking.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looking forward to the full water params then....

I was only agreeing with this cause I know for sure that it was off the charts in my friends tank....







But then again so was every reading/water param...lol
Their was no heater in tank-So I know that was not the issue in my friends tank......

It also didn't affect the fish in anyway-nor was it on them all either-only a few select.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't bother taking pictures of test results, no one here is affected by the results, its for your own benefit to be honest about results. Just take some better pics of the fish that are affected, fungus doesn't necessarily mean every fish in the tank will show signs.


----------

